# What to do if my pellets won't light???



## katymeg (Dec 30, 2017)

We're all set to go, MES is at the correct temperature, but my darned pellets won't light??  What do I do?


----------



## tropics (Dec 30, 2017)

Did you try nuking them for a minute? Are you using an AMNPS tray?


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 30, 2017)

I have found that microwaving the pellets for a minute or two usually isn't enough, when I first started with the AMNPS I would nuke them for a minute or two like you see posted all the time but I would have trouble keeping them burning. What I do now is usually the evening before a smoke I put the amount of pellets I need on a paper plate and microwave for 2 minutes, take them out, stir them around and feel how damp they are. I then leave the pellets on the counter to cool. Next time I go in the kitchen for something I put the pellets back in the microwave for another minute then repeat the stir and feel for moisture bit. I might do this 4 or 5 times the evening before the smoke and the day of the smoke while I'm getting everything set up. After a few times I can feel and see how much dryer the pellets are from the first time I microwaved them, usually the first time I microwave the pellets they feel moist and have a wet look to them. Right before I load the tube or tray I give the pellets one last minute in the microwave so there nice and hot. When I go to light them it just takes a minute or so with the torch to have them burning good.

The pellets will catch fire in the microwave so be mindful of how dry there getting and stop the process when you think there dry. I never leave the microwave unattended in case I do get some flames.

Another thing I find that helps is putting the pellets in heavy zip lock type bags and sealing them up when not in use so the pellets don't set around sucking up moisture. Might not be an issue for people in the arid Southwest.


----------



## oddegan (Dec 30, 2017)

Are you using a torch to light them? My friend kept complaining about how he could never get his pellets to light. He was using a BIC lighter. Once he started using the Bernzomatic no problems.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 30, 2017)

katymeg said:


> We're all set to go, MES is at the correct temperature, but my darned pellets won't light??  What do I do?


All that stuff they said and let them burn like 10 minutes before you put them in the smoker...  is another tip some say.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 30, 2017)

Are you putting pellets in the chip tray?  If so you'r probably not running the MES hot enough to ignight them.
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 30, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Are you putting pellets in the chip tray?  If so you'r probably not running the MES hot enough to ignight them.
> Gary


I was wondering if that was what they were trying.. good point!


----------

